# WPG - WPG Resources



## whizz21 (8 April 2005)

I'd be interested to find out what people think of this upcoming IPO from Western Plains Gold?


----------



## noirua (17 November 2006)

*WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Western Plains Resources (WPG) is a Gold Mining Company ( formerly Western Plains Gold ) that has received shareholders approval to move into Iron Ore Mining.

http://www.westernplainsgold.com.au

WPG has acquired Southern Iron Pty., after a share issue at 20 cents per share quite recently. Southern Iron acquired, a short time before being acquired themselves, the former tenements of S.A.S.E., a 90% owned subsiduary of Felix Resources (FLX); Tenements RL 103 ( Peculiar Knob) and EL3196 (Hawks Nest), in South Australia. They paid $750,000 plus royalties ( no mention of the royalties by WPG., or by WPG or FLX as to what percentage they are ) plus a 10% interest in Southern Iron, that FLX say is now worth $450,000 ( Whether this interest has been converted into WPG shares or not isn't quite clear ).

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061027/pdf/3z7hy6dnzhqg4.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061019/pdf/3z28d6vn1c0p7.pdf


----------



## noirua (6 December 2006)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

A little bit of a belated lift to 25 cents from 18 cents and now back a little to 22.5 cents. The purchase of Felix Resources Iron Ore Tenements are taken very seriously by WPG and they expect production of 2 mtpa by early 2008.


----------



## noirua (18 December 2006)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

WPG are now heavy into Iron Ore production, going great guns that is. Now trading around 27 cents, well up on their recent lows. Western Plains Resources have good prospects as they move towards Iron Ore production early in 2008. 

Their Hawks Nest Tenement holds about 800 million tonnes of iron ore, that varies between low and high grade. 
First production will be from their Peculiar Knob tenement that is set for production of 2mtpa - starting early 2008 - for the next 9 years.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2006)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Has WPG now got the Felix Resources ( FLX ) factor. Why? Well, they have bought a chunky iron ore reserve out there in South Australia called Hawks Nest, along with smaller high grade tenements, such as Peculiar Knob. So far, the area is known to have around 800 million tonnes of iron ore from low to high grade. Mining is set to start early in 2008 and reaching 2 mtpa just from the small Peculiar Knob reserve. MGX just closed an iron ore pricing deal up 9.5% for 2007 and HOPEFULLY, all augers well, for this gold miner become iron ore specialist by means of a vertical learning curve. 

S.A.S.E. retains a royalty interest in iron ore sold. S.A.S.E. is owned 90% by Felix Resources and Ausmelt ( AET ) have a 5% interest. FLX own an interest in WPG through their sale interest in Southern Iron via the WPG takeover of the latter.


----------



## noirua (5 January 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

I seem to be the only person on ASF to be in this stock, and why should you be indeed, as you'r all making a fortune elsewhere. 

Well, WPG had a rights issue not long ago priced at 20 cents when they bought out Southern Iron, and now the stock trades at 27.5 cents this morning.

There are gold and other assets but WPG are now concentrating on producing 2 tonnes of High Grade iron ore from their tenement, Peculiar Knob. 

May not be in the high flyer mode, but it is worth running your slide rule over this one.


----------



## noirua (16 January 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Radio interview with WPG's Executive Chairman, Mr Bob Duffin, about their progress at the high grade, iron ore deposit at Peculiar Knob:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/wpg/160/18128

Not a potential Breakout stock are WPG, but should continue to improve on their iron ore endeavors. They have about 800 million tonnes of iron ore at Hawks Nest, in addition, at varying grades.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

WPG have opened at 29 cents this morning and continue well above the price at the takeover of Southern Coal Pty., and the purchase of Hawks Nest and Peculiar Knob, Iron Ore Tenements. 

The Iron Ore Tenement at Peculiar Knob will give WPG, 2mtpa of high grade iron ore production for a minimum of 7 years. The Hawks Nest tenement could keep them busy for another 400 years.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

WPG have hit 34 cents, up 5 cents on the week, in what is now a strong upward movement. The Iron Ore interests have pushed them on up, and that's not the only factor in this interesting gold come iron ore stock.


----------



## kransky (11 February 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

I've been in on this since 27.5c...


----------



## noirua (12 February 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

WPG are continuing to pull away from a 12 month trend. Up 3 cents at 37 cents this morning. Expectations of an announcement soon on the results of further exploration at the High Grade, Iron Ore Tenement, at Peculiar Knob.


----------



## noirua (21 February 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

A Linc to WPG's Iron Ore Holdings ( noted under previous owners S.A.S.E. ) at Peculiar Knob, Buzzard, Giffen Well and Kestrel, and the rest of the area known as Hawks Nest:  http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/pages/minerals/commodity/iron_ore.htm:sectID=245&tempID=7


----------



## noirua (5 March 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

WPG are still a fair bit away from production at their Peculiar Knob mine and although everything is set fair, the time has come to exit this one whilst the 55% profit remains. Good Luck.


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

I sold out far too early on this stock and still regret doing so, missed a flyer.  WPG have their second tranche of funding in place and are soon to develop their first iron ore tenement, at Peculiar Knob. $1.29 was paid and the funder must be wondering a bit as Western Plains reach 85 cents. Worth watching, imho.


----------



## noirua (30 August 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Western Plains Resources are recovering strongly from their low point and have enough cash to develop their Peculiar Knob tenement. Production is due to start by the middle of 2008.

WPG have further iron ore interests at their 800 million tonne tenements at Hawks Nest where low grade iron ore is inter-dispersed by very many high grade pods similar to Peculiar Knob, at Sequoia, Kestrel, Buzzard and Kite.


----------



## noirua (17 September 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

WPG have reached $1.38 this morning as the 19mt high grade iron ore deposit at Peculiar Knob moves closer to development.

The lower grade iron ore deposits at Buzzard and Kestrel have an indicated reserve of 789mt.


----------



## noirua (5 October 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Onwards and upwards for WPG as they finish the week at $1.56. 
The native title agreement over Peculiar Knob brings forward the development of the mine and 3mtpa production.


----------



## Icharus (6 October 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Hi Noirua, Thanks for keeping this thread alive. I did some number crunching this morning are these the type of figures you were thinking of?

Capex 108 constituting 70 mill debt and future share issue 20 mill @ $1.5

Sales/t      84.45AUD            FOB Whyalla (75USD/t  88.8AUD/USD)
OPex/t      55.32

OPmargin/t 29.13
2.9mtproduction

Op profit 84.47 million
interest    7.00 million
compOH   10.00
Depn       10.00
Tax         17.00

NPAT       40.million
FWD EPS 36.3cents/share     
  77million issued+13million options+ 20 million new issue 

I haven't been following it so I may have missed something but on first glance it looks very promising.
Icharus


----------



## peterke (6 October 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Icharus, I think the earnings numbers you have used are low

In the BFS WPG have used $US130 for fines and $US105 for fines in the early years. 

I was also thinking that WPG was going to debt fund the development but may need to do the capital raising  you have included to fund a share of the project

I get EPS around 80c based on 3mts

regards

Peter


----------



## nahman (11 October 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

This stock in 7 months has gone up 240% i kick myself for being stopped out around the 45cent mark, general upward trend check it out.


----------



## noirua (13 October 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*



nahman said:


> This stock in 7 months has gone up 240% i kick myself for being stopped out around the 45cent mark, general upward trend check it out.




Hi nahman, I keep kicking myself as I bought in brilliantly at 20 cents and sold out at 33 cents - what can you say. Bought back in again at $1.26 and hoping for $2, only a hope however - Good Luck


----------



## noirua (29 October 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Western Plains Resources Quarterly Report to 30th September 2007:  http://www.westernplainsresources.c...007-10-25 2007 September quarterly report.pdf


----------



## michael_selway (29 October 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*



noirua said:


> Hi nahman, I keep kicking myself as I bought in brilliantly at 20 cents and sold out at 33 cents - what can you say. Bought back in again at $1.26 and hoping for $2, only a hope however - Good Luck




Hm hasnt stoped going up! Btw if Hawks Nest is up and running, how much would this company be worth?

thx

MS



> Western Plains Resources is an Australian ASX listed mineral resources company with advanced iron ore projects located in South Australia.
> 
> The Peculiar Knob and Hawks Nest projects in the Gawler Craton contain significant deposits of iron ore. Initial resource development will be directed towards the Peculiar Knob and Buzzard haematite deposits (combined resource of 26.1 million tonnes @ 62.9% Fe) that have the potential to produce up to 3 Mt per year of direct shipping ore, for a ten year mine life.
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. (31 October 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*



Icharus said:


> Capex 108 constituting 70 mill debt and future share issue 20 mill @ $1.5
> 
> Sales/t      84.45AUD            FOB Whyalla (75USD/t  88.8AUD/USD)
> OPex/t      55.32
> ...




As per WPG BFS 24/9/07 production is 2.7MT'S. So NPAT = 34.65 million
FWD EPS 31.5 cents/share
@ close today of 1.71 is a p/e of 5.4!

Now thats a p/e of 5.4 if everything goes well and they get all approvals. They will get on top of their loan in first 2 years but what then? What happens if Iron Ore comes down to $60Aud. 

Note the broker reports on WPG's website were written before the BFS.


----------



## michael_selway (1 November 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*



MR. said:


> As per WPG BFS 24/9/07 production is 2.7MT'S. So NPAT = 34.65 million
> FWD EPS 31.5 cents/share
> @ close today of 1.71 is a p/e of 5.4!
> 
> ...




Hi whats the mine life of WPG though?

Also whatsthe 2 yr fwd EPS?

thx

MS

Western Plains Resources (WPG) is an Australian mineral resources company with projects in South Australia and New South Wales.


----------



## noirua (12 November 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Chairman's Address to shareholders on 12th November 2007:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071112/pdf/315rjzynbggjnd.pdf

Presentation to shareholders on 12th November 2007:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071112/pdf/315rkgp1fjsrr9.pdf


----------



## noirua (12 November 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

The company presentation shows that Peculiar Knob and Hawks Nest, Buzzard and Kite deposits alone should see WPG producing an average of 3 million tonnes per annum of high grade ore out of Whyalla at least until 2018. The Buzzard deposit alone is expect to produce far more high grade iron ore and exploration on the massive reserves, about 800 million tonnes of low and high grade ore, at Hawks Nest, has hardly yet begun.


----------



## noirua (22 November 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Despite the prospects, I'm wondering now whether WPG are going to make enough profit from Peculiar Knob with all the infrastructure costs etc., A good long term future with all the iron ore at Hawks Nest but, much of the 800 million tonnes is low grade and will be costly at the initial stages.
So I'm out. Good luck guys, hope it flys for you.


----------



## noirua (18 December 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Western Plains Resources shares have been placed in pre-open and trading halted until Thursday.
Can't be a bid from Territory (TTY) as their shares have continued trading.


----------



## Rob 17 (18 December 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

I like this stock. Lets hope its good news. It is very tightly held. I think it will be a good takeover target oneday. Just my opinion. Seems not many people have heard of it..

maybe its got something to do with the name.


----------



## noirua (20 December 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*



noirua said:


> Despite the prospects, I'm wondering now whether WPG are going to make enough profit from Peculiar Knob with all the infrastructure costs etc., A good long term future with all the iron ore at Hawks Nest but, much of the 800 million tonnes is low grade and will be costly at the initial stages.
> So I'm out. Good luck guys, hope it flys for you.





At first I felt I'd made an error in unloading WPG and after the announcement this morning I'm now feeling a lot happier.  This loss of straight forward shipping out of Whyalla is quite a disaster and OneSteel hold the whip hand here. 

Prospects in the longer term are still good but the shares may be deserted by the speculators.


----------



## kransky (21 December 2007)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

i dont hold (i made a bit on these guys early in 07 as i saw the potential then but moved onto other things) but have kept my eye on these guys (and boy have they done well)

but they got fuktover by onesteel today...

Onesteel are probably looking for better $ and might get it once more miners start demanding port facility access..

We are stuck with these sorts of problems because we have had a Govt that has not wanted to spend money on infrastructure. Giving money back in tax cuts instead of using it constructively... [/rant]


----------



## Rob 17 (15 January 2008)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Looks like the sellers have dried up on WPG.

Funny how everything was going well with negotiations with One Steel than all the sudden they pull the pin on Port Whyalla.

The heavy drop in SP would have been ideal for someone wanting to increase there holding as we await managements next move. 

DYOR


----------



## noirua (11 February 2008)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*



Rob 17 said:


> Looks like the sellers have dried up on WPG.
> Funny how everything was going well with negotiations with One Steel than all the sudden they pull the pin on Port Whyalla.
> The heavy drop in SP would have been ideal for someone wanting to increase there holding as we await managements next move. DYOR




This OneSteel situation about iron ore from Hawks Nest and Peculiar Knob, goes back quite a longway. At the time Auiron Energy (now Felix Resources) owned the rights to the tenements and there were plans to build a 2.5mtpa pig iron production plant near Whyalla. OneSteel would never back the top lanced technology provided by Ausmelt as likely to be successful, and maybe they retain the negatives in their minds about success at Peculiar Knob.


----------



## happytown (17 August 2009)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

wpg currently analysing a funding proposal recently received for their peculiar knob

pk dso jorc 19.0Mt @ *63.7% Fe*,  7.5% SiO2, 0.3% Al2O3, 0.02% P, 0.5% loi

2Mtpa op - expect all necessary agreements and permits for pk to be in place by sep

2,750,000 oppies @ .237 and 3,475,000 oppies @ .337 exp 28 sep

sp currently .325 

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## noirua (9 September 2010)

*Re: WPG - Western Plains Resources*

Yes happytown, WPG are certainly taking the bull by the horns in the iron ore quest. About 800 million tonnes in the Hawks Nest region.
Now they're going for coal at Penryn, and this is similar to WEC's Phillipson area without the trappings of Woomera and high Sodium levels. Needs WEC's technology to fast-track this one, but wait for WEC to pile in if there's a hold-up at Phillipson.


----------



## ricko74 (2 February 2011)

*any thoughts*

has anybody got any thoughts on wpg.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 February 2011)

*Re: any thoughts*



ricko74 said:


> has anybody got any thoughts on wpg.




Hi Ricko,

Welcome to ASF!

Why don't you get the ball rolling and share your thoughts about WPG with us?


----------



## ricko74 (3 February 2011)

*Re: any thoughts*

Hi guys I'm new to this, and been doing some research on wpg, i want to get in on these but wondering if i may be to late, any thoughts would be appreciated.



Joe Blow said:


> Hi Ricko,
> 
> Welcome to ASF!
> 
> Why don't you get the ball rolling and share your thoughts about WPG with us?


----------



## RaymondJ (8 February 2011)

*Re: any thoughts*



ricko74 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to this, and been doing some research on wpg, i want to get in on these but wondering if i may be to late, any thoughts would be appreciated.



Hi gang, I just started looking at WPG, and I like to do some fundamental analyses to see if the coy is ok and then some technical to get in at the right time. So here is the little bit of research that Ive.
Let me state that Im no guru here ok these are my opinions only and please dont buy based on my research!!

Firstly the infrastructure is in place for this coy and thats a big plus for exploration coy's
well all but connection roads and haul rodes for the peculiar know and hawks nest!
Hawks nest is a joint venture with WISCO - CHINA which is a steel producer so they have a direct market for the ore.
There is quite an amount of hi grade magnetite which is I think above 53% fe.
3.3mtpa of direct shipped ore (DSO)
Market cap is $250m
They have 1billion tons of 2p reserves (probable)
3P reserves (possible) will be drilled immediately.

The things I like about this coy is most of the work to get this thing up and running is already done. The finance will be finalised in march I think?
Final approval of development and rehabilitation plans is pending in middle of march
Consrtuction starts in april
Sales begin at end of 2011.
The best thing about this coy is its resources are in Australia and it is politically stable
compared to coy's like sdl dml.
It has a rail link and port already built and theres not a lot of chance of being flooded compared to QLD and WA.

I think its a solid project and I think I want to be in before construction starts although not to soon before. If you want to know how much its worth I think the easiest way is to compare its resource reserves and proven reserves to other companies and compare their SP.

Anyway please do your own research

CHEERS


----------



## lazyfish (8 February 2011)

*Re: any thoughts*



RaymondJ said:


> Hi gang, I just started looking at WPG, and I like to do some fundamental analyses to see if the coy is ok and then some technical to get in at the right time. So here is the little bit of research that Ive.
> Let me state that Im no guru here ok these are my opinions only and please dont buy based on my research!!
> 
> Firstly the infrastructure is in place for this coy and thats a big plus for exploration coy's
> ...




There is no question about the viability of Peculiar Knob, for it has already received approval (mining, defence access, native title) and WPG has awarded mining contract for the project. The main question is whether they can bring Hawk's Nest into production. Hawk's nest lie in the 'red zone' of WTF (Woomera Test Facility) and is partly on the flight path. It is a very big question whether they would allow the WISCO JV to go ahead. Upside from Hawk's nest include doubling the DSO resource to 36MT and a 569MT magnetite project (~30% Fe). The port situation is still bad in South Australia, with no deep sea port that can handle CAPE sized vessels. A transhipment operation would have to be used until Port Bonython is ready and that kills the margin pretty quickly. Having said all the negative things Peculiar Knob is a solid project, with low strip ratio, very low contaminant and very high grade. Finance has been finalised through the recent cap raising and detsche bank debt facility that should be more than sufficient to last through to production. I hold. DYOR


----------



## RaymondJ (9 February 2011)

*Re: any thoughts*



lazyfish said:


> There is no question about the viability of Peculiar Knob, for it has already received approval (mining, defence access, native title) and WPG has awarded mining contract for the project. The main question is whether they can bring Hawk's Nest into production. Hawk's nest lie in the 'red zone' of WTF (Woomera Test Facility) and is partly on the flight path. It is a very big question whether they would allow the WISCO JV to go ahead. Upside from Hawk's nest include doubling the DSO resource to 36MT and a 569MT magnetite project (~30% Fe). The port situation is still bad in South Australia, with no deep sea port that can handle CAPE sized vessels. A transhipment operation would have to be used until Port Bonython is ready and that kills the margin pretty quickly. Having said all the negative things Peculiar Knob is a solid project, with low strip ratio, very low contaminant and very high grade. Finance has been finalised through the recent cap raising and detsche bank debt facility that should be more than sufficient to last through to production. I hold. DYOR





Thanks Lazyfish for the valuable information, yes I did forget to add the bit about the port. Isnt the JV partner undertading something to do with the construction of that?
Anyway I think this coy has a good future in the medium term. think the Woomera approval will be forthcomming, the Governments of Australia dont often knock back mining applications and the Indigenous are usually agreeable although this could be the Defence Department approval. Anyway Im going to get in on this stock in the next few days I think. This project is a lot safer than those in other countries such as Cameroon, West and Southern Africa. This problem in Egypt could very easily spread down that way, as if the country isnt unstable enough now.
Anyway I would appreciate any other information you have on this stock.

CHEERS


----------



## tigerboi (11 April 2011)

*Re:i like this stock what are others thoughts?*

I recently had another look at WPG & i like the way the company is going with everything
looking to be happening by the end of this year.
they have the cash & customers so im going to jump in for a reasonable amount.
what do others think about WPG'S progress?
i tried but i couldnt find anything negative about them...cheers..tb


----------



## Boggo (11 April 2011)

*Re: i like this stock what are others thoughts?*



tigerboi said:


> what do others think about WPG'S progress?
> i tried but i couldnt find anything negative about them...cheers..tb




From an EW charting perspective this was on my list as a candidate based on a weekly scan a few weeks ago but took a while to get going.
The software has picked the last few significant points accurately and places a theoretical minimum target of $1.115 on it based on the current pattern.

(click to expand)


----------



## tigerboi (3 May 2011)

boggo the hawke report has just been released giving the go ahead for mining in the woomera area,this has changed everything for WPG as it can now access a huge region...tb


----------



## oldblue (3 May 2011)

tigerboi said:


> boggo the hawke report has just been released giving the go ahead for mining in the woomera area,this has changed everything for WPG as it can now access a huge region...tb




Hi tigerboi.

Do you have a link to this news?

WPG's presentation today said that this report hasn't been released publicly but that a favourable outcome is expected shortly.


----------



## tigerboi (3 May 2011)

*Re: WPG - the hawke report takes the brakes off WPG Resources!!!*

yep sure can...

http://www.minister.defence.gov.au/Smithtpl.cfm?CurrentId=11749

the full report is in a pdf on the defence site...tb


----------



## oldblue (3 May 2011)

Thanks, tb.

I recently bought a few WPG, largely as a result of researching the informed comments on this thread.


----------



## Buckfont (3 May 2011)

At last a light at the end of this long tunnel. The announcements due May/June will have no doubt solidify all the questioning that has abounded about govt regs etc. 

With the large tenements IO and coal, I can`t wait. Have held since early 09.


----------



## tigerboi (3 May 2011)

oldblue said:


> Thanks, tb.
> 
> I recently bought a few WPG, largely as a result of researching the informed comments on this thread.




no probs,i had a look at WPG about 3 years ago & decided to wait & last month i was alerted
about them about to get all the go ahead,so i cashed up & took a seat at 75c which when you consider the IO & coal about to come on line imo sub $1.00 is a very good entry.
good luck...tb


----------



## oldblue (4 May 2011)

And here's WPG's own announcement.

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110504/pdf/41yfzjytz3g945.pdf


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2011)

*WPG:Veritas report values WPG at $1.72-$2.44 for 3.3mt-5.0mt*

veritas recommends a buy with a target of $1.72 for 3.3mt dso & $2.44 for 5mt which is a possibility that WPG will commence production of 5mt pa as they have capacity for 7mt out of the port.

WPG has a JV with wisco the 3rd largest steel mill in china plus 2 coal projects with jorc of 200mt+



see the report at:

http://www.wpgresources.com.au/pdf/veritas research report 9 may 2011.pdf

also here is a sky news interview with bob duffin ceo of WPG


----------



## tigerboi (1 July 2011)

final mine approval is expected next week & bigger trades are happening so expect WPG to punch thru the $1.00 by the end of this month.tb


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 July 2011)

Small but perfectly shaped cup and handle, bullish break.  86 res.  Waiting for fill.


----------



## tigerboi (8 July 2011)

tigerboi said:


> final mine approval is expected next week & bigger trades are happening so expect WPG to punch thru the $1.00 by the end of this month.tb




here it is the anns that sends WPG on its way to 3.3mtpa...tb

WPG Resources Ltd (ASX:WPG) is pleased to advise that the South Australian 
government has approved the Mining and Rehabilitation Program (MARP) for the 
Company’s flagship DSO iron ore mine south east of Coober Pedy, and has also 
approved the Company’s Development Application (DA) for the iron ore receival, 
storage and export facility to be built at Port Pirie. 
The approvals mean that WPG can now move to the project construction phase. 
Site works at the mine and port will begin before the end of July. Sales are expected 
to commence late in the current financial year. 
WPG will spend some $170 million to bring the project into production. Contractors 
engaged by WPG will spend an estimated additional $250 million on mobile plant 
and equipment. Some 180 jobs will be created during the 10 month construction 
phase. During the production phase, over 240 jobs will be created at the mine site 
area, with an additional 60 jobs at Port Augusta and Port Pirie. 
With a reserve grade of 63.2% iron, Peculiar Knob is Australia’s highest grade 
undeveloped iron ore deposit. It will produce 3.3 mtpa of high grade iron ore fines for 
a minimum of 6 years based on known resources and reserves. The 
Commonwealth’s recent adoption of the recommendations in the Hawke Report that 
mining and military activities can coexist in most areas of the Woomera Prohibited 
Area paves the way for the development of the Buzzard DSO deposit at Hawks 
Nest, which will extend the project’s life to more than 10 years.  
WPG looks forward to developing this exciting and highly lucrative project. It will be 
South Australia’s newest mine, and will transform the Company from explorer to 
producer status. WPG thanks the South Australian government, all stakeholders and 
shareholders for the encouragement and support given to it over the last few years. 
8 July 2011


----------



## oldblue (15 July 2011)

Development of Buzzard iron ore deposit to be fast tracked, in parallel with Peculiar Knob.

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110715/pdf/41zsgr30fvlzgd.pdf


----------



## tigerboi (20 July 2011)

*Re: WPG emerging iron ore producer at 5mtpa.*

WPG is now going to start up at 5mtpa & has just signed an offtake with chinese steel mill.looking very nice at around the 95c.
big players that were waiting for final approvals now look to be taking a seat...TB


----------



## Buckfont (2 September 2011)

Noice little bag of lollies from WPG today.

From the proposed sale of their iron ore assets, WPG intends to make a tax effective distribution of the bulk of the transaction proceeds by way of a capital return and a franked dividend. 

The total distribution would be $1.05 / share, consisting of a capital return of $0.42c and a fully franked dividend of $0.63c, with an attaching franking credit of $0.27c. 

Just gotta be voted on. 

Noice


----------



## kingink (21 January 2012)

Hi guys,

Pretty new to the market.

Have been looking into WPG, does anyone think they will bounce back?

Take care


----------



## kingink (24 January 2012)

Woot,

Put a small ammount into this company just yesterday and they went up 20% today.

Good start for a noob investor...

The announcment today appears like they will be making some good progress with their mining projects again...

Let's see if they can't get closer to those old prices hahaha


----------



## kingink (25 July 2012)

PEWWWW mega crash fail poop... bang...

Meh looks like I'll be waiting around on the bounce back...


----------



## piggybank (13 April 2016)

Hi,

I thought I may as well resurrect the thread given its recent price action. The rise wasn't missed by the ASX who sent them a speeding ticket yesterday, which can be read at this link:-

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=WPG&E=ASX&N=917183

Today's action saw the stock close at 9c an increase of just over 8% from yesterdays close. The negative was it was achieved on much lower volume. The positive was it crossed the zero line on the MACD.


​


----------



## greggles (2 October 2017)

WPG slides 32.43% to 2.5c after releasing their full year statutory accounts on Friday. Ouch! 

The last 12 months have been a real roller coaster ride for WPG shareholders. Sadly, it's mostly been down. Lets hope better times are around the corner.


----------



## greggles (7 February 2018)

greggles said:


> Lets hope better times are around the corner.




A better day for WPG today.

This morning the company reported "spectacular" gold intercepts from the current round of infill Grade Control Drilling in the argillic altered zone of the Perseverance Pit. Details are below:






The company finished up a whopping 87.50% today at 3c, an increase of 1.4c on yesterday's close of 1.6c. The share price hit a high of 3.9c at around 11am but retreated from those levels in the afternoon.


----------

